

P.J. Plauger on copyright [comp.lang.c] - sfk
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c/browse_thread/thread/bfd54e0003af5267?hl=en

======
sfk
Just a clarification: You have to read the whole thread, otherwise the subject
I chose does not make sense. Here is the post where Plauger actually defends
copyright:

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c/msg/810d733c01e55...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c/msg/810d733c01e557f8?hl=en)

------
kungfooguru
Good to see they spent all that time on something pointless. P.J. should grow
up. This does nothing to further knowledge and innovation, it only harms it.

